# Painted Calipers



## ddk216 (Aug 5, 2001)

Does anyone know where I can get my calipers painted? I want to have the shiny porcelain look.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Painted Calipers (ddk216)*

Folia tec. goes on smooth and looks likes it's been powdercoated after it's hard. if you use cheap stuff, it changes color or bubbles when hot. this stuff is tough and stays it's color. i've done 5 trackdays with my Wilwoods that i painted with this stuff. it's easy and works


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: Painted Calipers (M this 1!)*

Pics?


----------



## matiii1 (Dec 2, 2000)

*Re: Painted Calipers (FlashRedGLS1.8T)*

Where do you get this stuff??Sounds good


----------



## TDITex (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Painted Calipers (matiii1)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif yea, that foilatec stuff is the shizzle my nizzle!
~josh


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Painted Calipers (aggiestud)*

most shops or tuners can get it for you 50-60 bucks but do this right once they have been painted with a cheaper paint its impossible to do them right spend the money on the folia-tec and make sure they are clean this will be a much easier project off the car it takes quite a while for them to harden last summer it took about 3 days before the paint was hard on mine be prepared not to drive if you do them on the car


----------



## GTIMAN99 (Jan 22, 2001)

*Re: Painted Calipers (NORTAVE2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]most shops or tuners can get it for you 50-60 bucks but do this right once they have been painted with a cheaper paint its impossible to do them right spend the money on the folia-tec and make sure they are clean this will be a much easier project off the car it takes quite a while for them to harden last summer it took about 3 days before the paint was hard on mine be prepared not to drive if you do them on the car[HR][/HR]​I begg to differ...I did mine with hi temp caliper paint in a can, and a under the hood clear coat... i cleaned the calipers with brake clean, and a wire brush 1st then masked them and painted them on my car...they were dry in about 20 minutes...







This is the 4th cars calipers i've painted, the first two were done with 98 cent cans of red, and clear coat paint from home depot...and they never faded or chipped...








take a look at my vr6's calipers 








So save your 50 bucks, and buy the 5-7 dollar hi temp paint and clear coat...or go for the home depot special..98 cents a can....red calipers that look awesome and will last for years and years...for 2 bucks..
99% of painting calipers is preperation and application...1% product used...
Just take your time


----------



## ddk216 (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re: Painted Calipers (GTIMAN99)*

If I use the cheaper stuff would the calipers have that smooth look or could you still tell that they had that rough surface? Oh and did you just jack up the car or did you actually remove the calipers?


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Painted Calipers (ddk216)*

my friend did the same cheap stuff. it stays on o.k. but looks cheap as hell. no gloss at all. this stuff looks as shiny and glossy (all the time) as looking at a set of Brembos or Stoptechs. $50 isn't a ton of money and a cool trick is to only mix up half the can. you could even split it with someone. i mixed up half of each paint and hardening agent and did my whole set real thick. then for touchups and for painting my ft Wilwoods when i got them, i used half of what i had left (or 1/4 of the kit) and still have 1/4 left for touchups. it takes a day before you can drive, but what i did was i painted the car with the front wheels off and the rears i painted thru the spokes of my 17's (easy) and then i let the car sit over night so i wouldn't smudge the paint if i bumped them putting the fronts back on. i drove real mellow the first day and after that it was no big deal. it's a knarly paint they use and does take awhile to dry but it's worth it. if you're into your ride looking done right, spend $50


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Painted Calipers (GTIMAN99)*

i have used both and folia-tec is much more durable and the finish is smooth in 1 coat like i said once you have done them your stuck with it .i just ordered some.i spent 1200 on new brakes and i dont want another 2.00 experience http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Y2KVR6GTI (Aug 16, 1999)

*Re: Painted Calipers (NORTAVE2.0)*

You can find a lot of these complete kits for $30-40 on Ebay. JUst search for Caliper paint.


[Modified by Y2KVR6GTI, 6:41 AM 3-16-2002]


----------



## TorontoCorrado (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Painted Calipers (Y2KVR6GTI)*

M This 1!:
What color did you paint your Wilwoods?? do you have any pictures? I was thinking of painting them red because hte black finish doesnt stand out very much... 
but im afraid of making things worse if i paint them.... how did you mask the area with the Wilwood logo??
mikey


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Painted Calipers (TorontoCorrado)*

prepare to have a sore neck as you get your face about 2 inches away from the caliper. i did mine in my kitchen when the caliper came out of the box. one thing, sand the caliper. the paint was really hard to stick to the anodized surface. just rough up the surface. to get around the logo, you have to get a small brush and paint incredibly careful. it's a real bitch but works in the end. the paint is very 
goo-y so you can push it right to the logo. if you mess up and it gets in the logo area, let it stay there for about 5-7mins and use a toothpick to scrape it out. it sticks right to the toothpick and leaves no leftover. i'll send you some pics when i get home tonite


----------



## Frederf (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: Painted Calipers (M this 1!)*

Anyone have body color calipers (besides red on red







)?


----------



## qka2 (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Painted Calipers (Frederf)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Anyone have body color calipers (besides red on red







)?[HR][/HR]​I will soon, I'm painting my calipers black


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Painted Calipers (Frederf)*

I painted mine black, even though I have a green car.
I used ceramic hi-temp paint from Pep-boys.








Works great. Strong. Never need cleaning, like those 'bling-bling' colors..


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: Painted Calipers (Surf Green)*

I've had my calipers painted with Folia Tec for about 4 years now, and I just inspected them this weekend as I took my car out of storage and swapped wheels. The paint is still holding-up pretty good... I noticed a few cracks in the paint, and I think my stock 15" wheels are so close to the calipers that some dirty on the wheel might have actually damaged the paint a little, but no biggy. I autocross and do some "highly spirited street driving", so I don't know that my calipers every take any real serious abuse, but they get used. I highly recommend the Folia Tec paint. I've seen many spray-painted calipers and they just don't look as nice... all the ones I've seen looked like spray painted calipers
















(Soon to be a 13" Wilwood kit







)
As far as painting Wilwood calipers... well, I guess I'm not that daring! I just got my Wilwood kit and I think I'm going to paint my rear calipers black rather than risk painting my new front calipers red. I figure the factory finish on the Wilwoods will outlast the Folia Tec paint, and I don't want any of the bolts or screws on the calipers to get bonded to the paint! I was really bummed to find out I couldn't get the Wilwoods in red.


----------

